# The butcher strikes again



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 2, 2013)

This is seriously the worst seller I've seen to date and I know we've posted about him before. It just sickens me to see the greed and laziness and the constant destruction of nice girls bikes. 
I think it's time to rally the women of the CABE and the men who like girls bikes to start buying all of the nice originals! I can't do it all alone although I've made a nice dent in the past month.
The worst thing to happen to this hobby is for it to be listed in the top ten of hobbies and it seems that more and more rare originals have been parted in the last few months by people just looking to turn a quick buck than I've seen in a long time. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370889468001
*edited because I put the wrong link in. Sorry about that.:o


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 2, 2013)

I certainly don't agree with the approach, but if he insists on decapitation maybe he could sell the heads separately: we could make grisly door/gate handles out of them.....maybe he's already done that


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 2, 2013)

alw said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?46350-Elgin-Girls-bike&highlight=elgin




Belle, This seller is a CABE member.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh crap I put the wrong link in. That is a bike I'm watching, not the one that is cut up.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 2, 2013)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Oh crap I put the wrong link in. That is a bike I'm watching, not the one that is cut up.




Belle, Your dearly departed post has the same link.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 2, 2013)

to err is human, forgive, devine!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 2, 2013)

Bicycle Belle said:


> This is seriously the worst seller I've seen to date and I know we've posted about him before. It just sickens me to see the greed and laziness and the constant destruction of nice girls bikes.
> I think it's time to rally the women of the CABE and the men who like girls bikes to start buying all of the nice originals! I can't do it all alone although I've made a nice dent in the past month.
> The worst thing to happen to this hobby is for it to be listed in the top ten of hobbies and it seems that more and more rare originals have been parted in the last few months by people just looking to turn a quick buck than I've seen in a long time.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370889468001
> *edited because I put the wrong link in. Sorry about that.:o




So I just sent him a email saying " I figured since you know how to hunt Turkey you would also know how to operate a crescent wrench guess not. Please stop using a hack saw to dismantle a bicycle. Thanks"


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 2, 2013)

alw said:


> I certainly don't agree with the approach, but if he insists on decapitation maybe he could sell the heads separately: we could make grisly door/gate handles out of them.....maybe he's already done that




He told me that they sell of the girls frames for scrap..


----------



## vincev (Sep 2, 2013)

really dont care if it is a member.BUY A F>>>KING WRENCH.


----------



## Boris (Sep 2, 2013)

Bicycle Belle said:


> This is seriously the worst seller I've seen to date and I know we've posted about him before. It just sickens me to see the greed and laziness and the constant destruction of nice girls bikes.
> I think it's time to rally the women of the CABE and the men who like girls bikes to start buying all of the nice originals!




I hereby pledge to continue to buy at least one original girls bike per year to add to my collection, or to fix up and sell at a high enough price to discourage the new owner from parting her out. I will hang onto that bike until it sells for my asking price.


----------



## TammyN (Sep 2, 2013)

*It's just not that difficult.....*



fatbar said:


> So I just sent him a email saying " I figured since you know how to hunt Turkey you would also know how to operate a crescent wrench guess not. Please stop using a hack saw to dismantle a bicycle. Thanks"




My son took his entire bike apart when he was five, without the benefit of a cutting device.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 2, 2013)

*who  cares!*

Seriously, it's a POS  girls frame not some starving child.  so he is supposed to waste his time selling a bare frame after all the good parts are being used to complete other bikes. get over it.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd like to know what actual CABE member would do that to a bicycle?


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 3, 2013)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Seriously, it's a POS  girls frame not some starving child.  so he is supposed to waste his time selling a bare frame after all the good parts are being used to complete other bikes. get over it.




*Duly Noted*


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 3, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I'd like to know what actual CABE member would do that to a bicycle?



It's not a CABE member Larmo, I put the wrong link in the first time.


----------

